# An apricot brother?



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh do you think Poppy would like a little brother? All these puppy pictures are making me think. Don't know if a boy dog is for me though but look at him 
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/515130-f1-apricot-cockapoo-dog-5-months-old-wigan.html
(sounds like a handful but then so was she, I think 5 months was right in the middle of the most difficult chewy phase)


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Nah, 5 months is when they come out of the other end of the bitey chewy stage!! Only 4 months younger than poppy, nice age gap.

Poppy and Patch..... There's a nice ring t that  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh I never thought of that! The alliteration appeals to the preschool teacher in me


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh yes. Two (or three ) is so much more fun. They'll exercise each other share rotting pheasant wings, play tug of war with precious items of clothing, accessories or footwear. Double the trouble, but twice the love.
Phone NOW! If it is right, he'll be available still.
What a lovely start to 2014.
Do it, do it, do it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - marzi, what are you like!? 
I think you should offer the dog a very loving home for free & give her an offer on cage and his other accessories. 
Poppy & patch do go well together..... I wonder of he's been snipped?? 
Making enquiries can do no harm
He will be toilet trained so that's a bonus 
What does the datun walnut have to say??? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh how absolutely wonderful - he looks lovely!!! He has a wonderful shaggy poo coat - my fav!!! His face is very much a working cocker cross - fine featured - just beautiful!!!!!

A puppy passed the toilet training!!! Brilliant 

Oh I'm with Marzi!!!! DO IT... Don't wait.... Just do it!!! Though do make sure he's healthy etc... sensible head comes out sometimes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is very cute and Poppy and Patch sounds so cute I would call and ask lots of questions even if it's just curiosity


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

ahhh, he's amazing, he has the same shaggy coat and brown nose like Summer


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely no harm in asking questions  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes!!! YES!!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> What does the datun walnut have to say??? X


I must say, I'm 50-50 about it. I don't think it would be fair to land a dog straight in to our house with us both working. Poppy took lots of patient work over the summer before we left her for any length of time. 
That being said, I'm shallow enough to have forgotten the stress of Poppy at 5 months and I know how much playing with other dogs is important to her. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I must say, I'm 50-50 about it. I don't think it would be fair to land a dog straight in to our house with us both working. Poppy took lots of patient work over the summer before we left her for any length of time.
> That being said, I'm shallow enough to have forgotten the stress of Poppy at 5 months and I know how much playing with other dogs is important to her. What could possibly go wrong?


Nothing could go wrong!! & patch wouldn't be left on his own as he would have poppy
Walks with 2 are great as they just love running off together.
He will be past the worst chewing stage - and he would probably prefer to chew poppy anyway! 
Have any enquiries been made??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Of course my instinct is to say yes, but I do agree about bringing in a new puppy when you are both working. The timing would be better if one or both of you were on holiday.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies and questions, we've digested and cogitated. I have many reservations, I think perhaps now isn't the right time in terms of work commitments and I'm greatly concerned about how Poppy might have to jostle for position in her own empire ....maybe just a human perspective? If it was near the summer hols I'd be much more tempted. And Tracey, if you lived around the corner I'd be able to glean lots from your boy/girl experiences (and I _don't_ mean from when you were a boy!) I do worry that one would kill the other (unsupervised) or one would hump the other to a bloody pulp (Happy New Year everyone ). My only experience of owning a male dog was a very bad one which is also a factor. Having said all of that I have emailed the woman (I daren't ring because I'd end up just driving to get him within minutes, I'm soft) and asked about the breeder and also about PRA - a bit odd that wasn't mentioned given that it's such a major issue for the breed.
God, how sensible am I being? A massive part of me wants to go and take Poppy to meet him tomorrow


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well you will all do what is right for you, if patch isn't the one..... I can see a new brother/sister arriving for poppy end of July / early august??
I would love it if you lived nearer - we could drink wine and walk poos, 
Well it would probably be better to walk poos then drink wine!!  x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Good luck with your decision! I know its a hard one.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They adjust. Jake is pissed right now but I know from Willow, he will get over it. Willow immediately took her roll at the bottom of the pack. I think it is a mother thing. Anything she has that he wants she just gives him.
The good thing about the puppy being a little older is you can really see his personality to be sure it matches. 
Good luck in your decision.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good point Donna. How have you got time to read and reply to other people's posts though?!?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldn't let your previous experience of having a male dog affect anything. Lots of us have lovely boys  and there's a bonus in that the neutering operation isn't quite as big for them

Hope patch finds a lovely home wherever he goes


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you Grove, I know, I really love all the boys on here and there don't seem to be any major issues with the things that concern me, namely dominance and aggression do there? Poppy is a naturally submissive girl but rules the house passively


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you Grove, I know, I really love all the boys on here and there don't seem to be any major issues with the things that concern me, namely dominance and aggression do there? Poppy is a naturally submissive girl but rules the house passively


Like all females Marion, like all females x
I hope the datun walnut doesn't read this!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha! Shut it, put yer knickers back on and make us a cuppa luv.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you Grove, I know, I really love all the boys on here and there don't seem to be any major issues with the things that concern me, namely dominance and aggression do there? Poppy is a naturally submissive girl but rules the house passively


My boy hasn't hit adolescence yet but we've had no problems so far. He's a very sweet boy who loves everyone and is good with all the dogs he meets out and about  I think it's all down to the individual's personality, not gender


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha ha ha! Shut it, put yer knickers back on and make us a cuppa luv.


Hahahaha WTF? Have you left yourself logged in mazzapoo? Is the datun walnut been all masculine!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm channeling him (like Derek Acorah)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Grove said:


> My boy hasn't hit adolescence yet but we've had no problems so far. He's a very sweet boy who loves everyone and is good with all the dogs he meets out and about  I think it's all down to the individual's personality, not gender


I think that is very true, I have known quite dominant females (then the term bitch can really apply!), Dudley does have quite a 'cocky' nature which I think if he was totally spoilt could result in him taking advantage but it is more cheekiness rather than real dominance, he loves all other dogs and although he can sometimes be the dominant one he will immediately roll over when he senses real dominance. I would think Patch's age would be a perfect time to introduce him to another dog (I expect Kendal could know best on this), old enough to be over the worst puppy stage but young enough to find his place without aggression. But if it is not good timing for you then fair enough, you want to feel everything is right, I'm sure he will be snapped up soon. Yes of course the women are quietly dominant and are great at making the men feel they are in charge (knickers or not!!).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max can be quite jealous of Mandy, but she is ultra submissive and always has been. Having said that she is quite up for putting him in his place when he over does it with her. I have to say he is the most loving, affable little chap and I would be quite happy to have another boy if and when the time comes.


----------

